# ASUS STRIX GeForce GTX 970 OC oder GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970



## kampfaffe (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich will meinen PC neue Hardware spendieren, und wollte mal fragen welche GraKa ihr besser findet:
*GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970*

*ASUS STRIX GeForce GTX 970 OC*


Laut Benchmarks soll ja die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 besser sein, trotz das sie nicht OC ist.
Bei der Asus ist es halt besser, das der Lüfter erst angeht, wenn die GraKa warm wird.
Würde gerne mal eure Meinung hören.


----------



## Typhalt (13. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal die Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream angucken. Ist auch ne super Karte, die Lüfter sind auch bis 60 Grad ausgeschalten und die hat auch Leistung ohne ende Mehr als die beiden von dir genannten.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2014)

Also, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, welche der drei verfügbaren Gigabyte du genau meinst: ganz generell tun sich eigentlich beide nicht wirklich was - die Unterschiede bei der Leistung sind sehr gering, bei 10% mehr oder weniger Takt hast Du da keine 10% FPS-Unterschied, und man kann bei Bedarf sowieso jede Karte auch selber noch was übertakten. Zudem kann man auch die Lüfterkurven selber anpassen, FALLS die Karte einem zu sehr hörbar wird. Denn viele Hersteller haben die Lüfter so eingestellt, dass die zu früh und/oder zu schnell drehen, nur damit die Temperatur auf dem Papier noch besser aussieht, obwohl auch 20 Grad mehr bei langsamerer Drehzahl und somit leiser Lüftung Null Problem wäre.

Dass der Lüfter erst angeht, wenn die Karte etwas wärmer wird, kann eventuell sogar stören: dann hörst Du beim Surfen quasi nix und beim Gamen zwar nur sehr leise was, aber du hörst halt "etwas neues dazukommen" - das kann mehr nerven, als wenn eine Karte ständig gaaanz leise zum PC-Rauschen beiträgt und beim Gamen dann vlt. ein klein wenig lauter wird.  


Wenn Du zwischen Asus und Gigabyte schwankst: da die Strix mind 360€ kostet und diese Gigabyte mit identischem Takt nur 330€ ,Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   würde ich eher die Gigabyte nehmen. Ansonsten würde ganz allgemein sagen: nimm einfach die günstigste Karte von Asus, MSI, Gigabyte, Palit, Gainward oder auch Zotac, die du bekommen kannst - Hauptsache 2-3 Lüfter. Die sind alle relativ gleichstark und spätestens mit ner kleinen Lüfteranpassung sehr leise.


----------



## kampfaffe (13. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, welche der drei verfügbaren Gigabyte du genau meinst: ganz generell tun sich eigentlich beide nicht wirklich was - die Unterschiede bei der Leistung sind sehr gering, bei 10% mehr oder weniger Takt hast Du da keine 10% FPS-Unterschied, und man kann bei Bedarf sowieso jede Karte auch selber noch was übertakten. Zudem kann man auch die Lüfterkurven selber anpassen, FALLS die Karte einem zu sehr hörbar wird. Denn viele Hersteller haben die Lüfter so eingestellt, dass die zu früh und/oder zu schnell drehen, nur damit die Temperatur auf dem Papier noch besser aussieht, obwohl auch 20 Grad mehr bei langsamerer Drehzahl und somit leiser Lüftung Null Problem wäre.
> 
> Dass der Lüfter erst angeht, wenn die Karte etwas wärmer wird, kann eventuell sogar stören: dann hörst Du beim Surfen quasi nix und beim Gamen zwar nur sehr leise was, aber du hörst halt "etwas neues dazukommen" - das kann mehr nerven, als wenn eine Karte ständig gaaanz leise zum PC-Rauschen beiträgt und beim Gamen dann vlt. ein klein wenig lauter wird.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Die beiden GraKa sind identisch oder ?
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970 4096MB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Gigabyte Geforce GTX970 Gaming Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## svd (13. Dezember 2014)

Nicht ganz, die "Gaming G1" ist ein wenig schärfer getaktet, als die "WindForce 3X".

Aber ob die zwei, drei FPS gleich 20€ Unterschied wert sind... das wäre ja immerhin schon ein halbes Spiel, womit du die Karte so richtig testen könntest.


----------



## Typhalt (13. Dezember 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, die "Gaming G1" ist ein wenig schärfer getaktet, als die "WindForce 3X".
> 
> Aber ob die zwei, drei FPS gleich 20€ Unterschied wert sind... das wäre ja immerhin schon ein halbes Spiel, womit du die Karte so richtig testen könntest.




Bei der G1 sind so weit ich weiß die Grafikchips noch Handverlesen, damit man die noch besser übertakten kann ^^


----------

